# It's Sunday what schwinn's did we find this week...7-14-13



## vintage2wheel (Jul 14, 2013)

Its Sunday what prewar/vintage Schwinn bikes-parts-history did we find this week???

not much for me just a couple smalls 

Post some pictures and show us what you got and tell us the history BEHIND THE FIND!!!


----------



## jd56 (Jul 14, 2013)

Got to say I'm proud of this one, I wouldn't be posting the pictures so many times.
Received this last week and did some modifications to suit the need to make it Pink.
Sorry for the over posting but it truly belongs here.

58 Starlet for the niece's 21st.






Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 14, 2013)

*taa daa! sorta*

Finally... My 1946 A serial Ba107 Henderson badged Autocycle is almost done. Still need some smalls.. Like a seat post lol.. Thanks to Bob U for amazing paint work and answering every annoying question! Amen.. Also thanks to Tim Brandt Mark Mann Shaun   JR Ramerez Wes pinchot and Jose Ceja plus a few others that ive got parts from.. Almost finished guys!
View attachment 104481
View attachment 104482
View attachment 104483
View attachment 104497
View attachment 104498


----------



## mruiz (Jul 14, 2013)

Messenger seat and varsity.

 The varsity has some rust on the wheels. But it is Yellow.


----------



## vintage2wheel (Jul 14, 2013)

Killer bikes so far guys awesome 


Vintage2wheel
714-585-6183 voice/txt
Shaunroblee@gmail.com
Like our Facebook page
Search
Vintage2wheel


----------



## 51PANTHER (Jul 14, 2013)

i just got this 20" red balloon bike im pretty sure its a 1955 i put a repop chainguard but i so have the original, S2 rims with goodyear studded diamond thread and the front has a goodyear speedway fenders are in decent shape .
I added the seat and bars it came with a troxel solo polo seat and wide butterfly bars .
Lmk what you guys think its worth .
Thanks


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 14, 2013)

I picked up a 37 (crank dated) BF Goodrich Roadster at a semi-local auction this past Thursday evening.
This bike has been fighting me, nothing easy...tar underneath the fenders (important to get off to roll a few spots), fender bolts had to be extracted, filthy/greasy caked on hubs, and I haven't given it 100% yet, but the shorty lever is still on the bars (pushed against the crossbar prohibiting a socket) despite my efforts. 
Also, the fork is thrust a bit back and the right blade is bent laterally from the brake I am thinking.  Both are fixable, but didn't see it coming.
Still a great deal overall and worth the time and money to get it.
Almost forgot...does anybody have a pair of front fender braces (they form a V in the stamped section towards the axle)?
Chris


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Jul 14, 2013)

*B10e-  b 1 1/2*

B10E   B11/2 with a few upgrades


----------



## mruiz (Jul 14, 2013)

That is a nice bike Chris, I don't have the parts you need. I am planning to go see your bikes 1st week in Aug. If you will. 
 Mitch


----------



## Larmo63 (Jul 14, 2013)

A front Musselman hub for my Cycleplane.....


----------



## whoawaitwhat (Jul 14, 2013)

*1954 20"*

Picked this up. Not sure what it is exactly. The chain guard is missing. I'm sure the light is not correct, it's pretty large for the bike. 20" wheels. Seems to be a 1954.






Anyone have any idea what chain guard this thing should have? I'm thinking about bringing it back to life.

Thanks, Kevin


----------



## momona (Jul 14, 2013)

*Same...*



whoawaitwhat said:


> Picked this up. Not sure what it is exactly. The chain guard is missing. I'm sure the light is not correct, it's pretty large for the bike. 20" wheels. Seems to be a 1954.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Same as the red schwinn posted previously.  Dx/spitfire


----------



## Spence36 (Jul 14, 2013)

*Hub*



Larmo63 said:


> A front Musselman hub for my Cycleplane.....



Why are you putting a muscle man on your cycle plane they were a deluxe bike prolly hard a ND front and rear !!


----------



## Spence36 (Jul 14, 2013)

*Roadster*



scrubbinrims said:


> I picked up a 37 (crank dated) BF Goodrich Roadster at a semi-local auction this past Thursday evening.
> This bike has been fighting me, nothing easy...tar underneath the fenders (important to get off to roll a few spots), fender bolts had to be extracted, filthy/greasy caked on hubs, and I haven't given it 100% yet, but the shorty lever is still on the bars (pushed against the crossbar prohibiting a socket) despite my efforts.
> Also, the fork is thrust a bit back and the right blade is bent laterally from the brake I am thinking.  Both are fixable, but didn't see it coming.
> Still a great deal overall and worth the time and money to get it.
> ...




Sweet bike brother i have a blue one !!  -the shorty !!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 14, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> I picked up a 37 (crank dated) BF Goodrich Roadster at a semi-local auction this past Thursday evening.
> This bike has been fighting me, nothing easy...tar underneath the fenders (important to get off to roll a few spots), fender bolts had to be extracted, filthy/greasy caked on hubs, and I haven't given it 100% yet, but the shorty lever is still on the bars (pushed against the crossbar prohibiting a socket) despite my efforts.
> Also, the fork is thrust a bit back and the right blade is bent laterally from the brake I am thinking.  Both are fixable, but didn't see it coming.
> Still a great deal overall and worth the time and money to get it.
> ...




If you spread the handle bars gently the cross bar will come out, then remove Shorty


----------



## Larmo63 (Jul 14, 2013)

I might be wrong, but didn't some high end Schwinns come with this front hub

in 34-'35....?


----------



## Euphman06 (Jul 15, 2013)

whoawaitwhat said:


> Picked this up. Not sure what it is exactly. The chain guard is missing. I'm sure the light is not correct, it's pretty large for the bike. 20" wheels. Seems to be a 1954.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Love it Wish I could find something like that for my son someday. Beats the heck out of paying walmart for a junker!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jul 15, 2013)

Larmo63 said:


> I might be wrong, but didn't some high end Schwinns come with this front hub
> 
> in 34-'35....?




If I were you I would also take the liberty of using a bump front hub on a 35 double diamond restoration. And yes the bump front hub was used in 35. The literature for 35 says "Coaster Brake-New Departure, Morrow or Musselman. So using a Musselman front is/was an option.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jul 15, 2013)

fatbar said:


> If you spread the handle bars gently the cross bar will come out, then remove Shorty




I'm not sure thats the issue considering the brake lever is behind the crossbar vs. in front?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 15, 2013)

markivpedalpusher said:


> I'm not sure thats the issue considering the brake lever is behind the crossbar vs. in front?




I thought he said it was pushed up to close to get a socket on it?


----------



## vintage2wheel (Jul 15, 2013)

*nice*



prewarbikes4sale said:


> B10E   B11/2 with a few upgrades




nice score mike but they look real framilar


----------



## vintage2wheel (Jul 15, 2013)

*nice*



scrubbinrims said:


> I picked up a 37 (crank dated) BF Goodrich Roadster at a semi-local auction this past Thursday evening.
> This bike has been fighting me, nothing easy...tar underneath the fenders (important to get off to roll a few spots), fender bolts had to be extracted, filthy/greasy caked on hubs, and I haven't given it 100% yet, but the shorty lever is still on the bars (pushed against the crossbar prohibiting a socket) despite my efforts.
> Also, the fork is thrust a bit back and the right blade is bent laterally from the brake I am thinking.  Both are fixable, but didn't see it coming.
> Still a great deal overall and worth the time and money to get it.
> ...




chris you got you money worth just on the shorty lever killer find


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jul 15, 2013)

fatbar said:


> I thought he said it was pushed up to close to get a socket on it?





Your right I see now what he said.


----------



## Larmo63 (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks for that, Mark. I'm pretty sure this is a rare part that would make my bike a little more unique. The

'35 is plain Jane compared to what Schwinn had in the pipeline in the next few years. Compare restoring a

'35 to a '36-'39 with all the stuff on them.......



markivpedalpusher said:


> If I were you I would also take the liberty of using a bump front hub on a 35 double diamond restoration. And yes the bump front hub was used in 35. The literature for 35 says "Coaster Brake-New Departure, Morrow or Musselman. So using a Musselman front is/was an option.


----------



## Spence36 (Jul 17, 2013)

*35*



Larmo63 said:


> Thanks for that, Mark. I'm pretty sure this is a rare part that would make my bike a little more unique. The
> 
> '35 is plain Jane compared to what Schwinn had in the pipeline in the next few years. Compare restoring a
> 
> '35 to a '36-'39 with all the stuff on them.......




They all
Were
Options pretty much through the 30's Im just biased to new departure because I have all
The parts for them and Muscleman was on the lower end if the spectrum for some reason and if your using everything else deluxe for the bike  why not do the hubs also !? Just an opinion


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 17, 2013)

*37 bfg roadmaster*



scrubbinrims said:


> I picked up a 37 (crank dated) BF Goodrich Roadster at a semi-local auction this past Thursday evening.
> This bike has been fighting me, nothing easy...tar underneath the fenders (important to get off to roll a few spots), fender bolts had to be extracted, filthy/greasy caked on hubs, and I haven't given it 100% yet, but the shorty lever is still on the bars (pushed against the crossbar prohibiting a socket) despite my efforts.
> Also, the fork is thrust a bit back and the right blade is bent laterally from the brake I am thinking.  Both are fixable, but didn't see it coming.
> Still a great deal overall and worth the time and money to get it.
> ...




WOW.that thing is a beauty.keep us posted.


----------



## 51PANTHER (Jul 19, 2013)

Euphman06 said:


> Love it Wish I could find something like that for my son someday. Beats the heck out of paying walmart for a junker!




I think its about luck i found mine on ebay and stoled it for 150 locally i was the only bidder and i thought that iwas going to sell for way more 
I just added some parts that i had from a previous project 
BEFORE






AFTER


----------

